# Help me determine the gender/sex of a character



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a bit stuck on what a new character's gender should be.  Because it's often judged according to its name, I won't post its name here.

When the poll is over (I will add one shortly) I will determine the gender, lock this thread, and post a new one with the majority's decision.

I will use the most necessary and relevant info here from the bio sticky above to help determine the final outcome.

Much thanks.

***​Age: 18
Species: boreal ratteguhn
Height: 10.5'
Weight: 900lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: green mane, grey subcoat, black topcoat
- Markings: green stripes
- Eye color: red
- Other features: ivory horns, green tufted tail, long canines
Behavior and Personality:

Skills: can transform into a kemonomimi with the same traits as above
Weaknesses: cold temperatures, storms

Likes: some solitude or small groups, poultry, hunting, affection
Dislikes: being in large crowds, most humans, being chased

History: was at a limbo-like position when they originally died 18 years ago, and so was given a new life as a human child.  When they turned 18 they were changed back to a boreal ratteguhn with the same traits as before they died, and continued life from then on as they lived before they died.  It was then they realized why they felt the way they did: they were not the species they had come to believe.

Star sign: Capricorn

Yes, my fursona plays a part in this as well.

***​
Think you can come with something?  Try to stray from just "male" or "female" - come up with some kind of explanation if you can.  It doesn't have to be long, but I would like to see a little quip as to why you picked it.

Much love.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Judging by your description it seems like this character would be better suited as a female. The physical characteristics and personallity brought me to my conclusion. Their always the possibilty of transgender. It could be male and be able to become a female at will and vis versa. Thats just a small idea on my part.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

quayza said:


> Judging by your description it seems like this character would be better suited as a female. The physical characteristics and personallity brought me to my conclusion. Their always the possibilty of transgender. It could be male and be able to become a female at will and vis versa. Thats just a small idea on my part.



Can you tell me what physical characteristics you're referring to?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 19, 2009)

Male seems to fit the description. It just seems masculine to me.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Mainly the color scheme, the fact that your character is very affectionate, dislike large crowds. Those type of things.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh yeah explanation.
The height and weight just seem to be masculine to me but I don't know whats typical for Ratteguhn genders. Maybe they could start off as one gender then when they transform again its a different gender.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

quayza said:


> Mainly the color scheme, the fact that your character is very affectionate, dislike large crowds. Those type of things.



That makes sense.  Thank you.



GummyBear said:


> Oh yeah explanation.
> The height and weight just seem to be masculine to me but I don't know whats typical for Ratteguhn genders. Maybe they could start off as one gender then when they transform again its a different gender.



Most are around that height at that age, regardless of gender.  The sexes don't really affect the sizes, both height and weight, though I figured I would as that info for good measure to see how big they are.  Think about the size of a mid-sized horse on its hind legs.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad i could help.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

make the fursona male, but the human form female...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> make the fursona male, but the human form female...



I dunno, seems weird to me.

It's not a fursona, it's more of a co-op character for my fursona.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I dunno, seems weird to me.
> 
> It's not a fursona, it's more of a co-op character for my fursona.



I get that. and hey, the whole concept seems out of line for ratteguhn, but meh, your species.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I get that. and hey, the whole concept seems out of line for ratteguhn, but meh, your species.



What concept?

The kemonomimi thing?

I like drawing them from time to time and I wanted to make this character somewhat interesting.


----------



## Takun (Dec 19, 2009)

Name him Takun and he can be a hipster Ratteguh.  83


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Most are around that height at that age, regardless of gender.  The sexes don't really affect the sizes, both height and weight, though I figured I would as that info for good measure to see how big they are.  Think about the size of a mid-sized horse on its hind legs.



Oh okay.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Name him Takun and he can be a hipster Ratteguh.  83



no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no 

no


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Ha ha ha XD.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 20, 2009)

Just kinda get a female sense about the character.  I like the backstory, transforms back into her original form, could be a cool internal conflict.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks to me like a love of hunting and a journey that involves death in fiction tend to be implications of a male character, and I think it might be interesting for you to think within that gender and really get under his skin. Given your own thoughts on gender there's a lot to explore here.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> It looks to me like a love of hunting and a journey that involves death in fiction tend to be implications of a male character, and I think it might be interesting for you to think within that gender and really get under his skin. Given your own thoughts on gender there's a lot to explore here.



lol, thoughts on what about gender?


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> lol, thought's on what about gender?



You often find the behaviour of men quite offensive (like I do. Stupid men >:c) but at the same time you feel like you wish you were one.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> You often find the behaviour of men quite offensive (like I do. Stupid men >:c) but at the same time you feel like you wish you were one.



>w>


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> >w>



No one will tell me what that means ;~;


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> No one will tell me what that means ;~;



shift eye face, I told you already D:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 20, 2009)

Male.  I know who it is and I feel that that Ratteguhn is more of a masculine type.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 20, 2009)

Whooooooo capricorn


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Whooooooo capricorn



It fit the personality.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> shift eye face, I told you already D:



Oh yes, so you did c:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Oh yes, so you did c:



It's okay maks ilu.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> make the fursona male, but the human form female...


 I've got to agree, giving Cocytus (you'll side with that name, no?) some gender issues would be interesting.
What about FTM, however?
Or, uh, whatever you can relate the best to.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I've got to agree, giving Cocytus (you'll side with that name, no?) some gender issues would be interesting.
> What about FTM, however?
> Or, uh, whatever you can relate the best to.



I have enough gender issues.  I don't want my co-op having them as well.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I have enough gender issues. I don't want my co-op having them as well.


 k then
Uh,
androgynous herm?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> It fit the personality.


Sure, I am one :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Sure, I am one :V



Given the descriptions I've read about the zodiac, that's a bit hard to believe :V



FrancisBlack said:


> k then
> Uh,
> androgynous herm?



I /do not/ want a herm.  I'm tired of seeing them.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 20, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Given the descriptions I've read about the zodiac, that's a bit hard to believe :V
> 
> 
> 
> I /do not/ want a herm. I'm tired of seeing them.


 Well uh
do a genderless being or something.
If I might ask, why does the gender matter?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 20, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Well uh
> do a genderless being or something.
> If I might ask, why does the gender matter?



It just does.


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 22, 2009)

I said male, but I can't offer an intelligent reason for it. The description just....seems male.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 22, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> I said male, but I can't offer an intelligent reason for it. The description just....seems male.



Lol, that's all I need to know.


----------

